# (TN) Black HRCH out of Grady



## WILLOW POINT (May 15, 2008)

*HRCH WILLOWPOINT'S TUFF STUFF*

(NAFC FC Cody Cut a Lean Grade x MH female)
Tuff has been an outstanding dog to train. He is a great marker and holds great lines. He is solid as a rock at the line, and he is the ultimate team player on handling. Tuff received his HR title in his first year and his HRCH title at 2 years old. He is working toward his GRHRCH next spring. 

He is OFA excellent and EIC clear. His first two litters have produced some really nice dogs. Stud fee is $500. Located in West Tennessee.


See more about Tuff at www.fetch-a-duck.com


----------

